# Creature From the Black Lagoon (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Has anyone heard anything lately about the CFTBL remake? The last news I heard was about a year ago and the same stories seem to be on other boards. I'm morbidly curious although I hate remakes.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

This has my interest piqued as well. CFtBL was my very first horror movie. My mother let me watch it on the late night "creature feature" when I was 2. She said that I was transfixed (but a little scared all the same).

Useless trivia fact: The underwater scenes for the original _Creature From the Black Lagoon_ were filmed locally at Wakulla Springs, here in NW Florida!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry, have not heard a word about that. I tend to agree about most remakes though. I think one of the major mistakes is that they seem to feel that they need to make them up to date, ie. language, cloths, music, ect. If they stay true to the origional film and only improve the tech part of production then it may be ok. This does not seem to happen often.


----------



## JCZ (Oct 31, 2006)

I would go see the remake if it is ever made but I agree with you all that remakes usually can't compare with the the first one. If it gets people interested in the Classic Horror movies that would be great (this way I won't be shunned when I suggest to friends we watch a black and white horror movie over a new release film).


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I have said about all I am going to say where it pertains to remakes, but this is one of those that didn't need the hatchet job. Remake *Halloween III: Season of the Witch.* Give it a total brand new name, change some things around, but keep the original premise. I could definitely see a redux of that one, *Tales From the Crypt: Bordello of Blood, The Haunting, Prom Night, Martin *(Make that practically any Romero film where Zombies weren't present. On second thought, better add *Land of the Dead *too.)any of Snorio and the Italian Schlockmeister films and depending on your viewpoint on this last one where it has to do with Horror films, *Haunted Honeymoon.*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Is there any way they could do an "update" of CFTBL without effing it up? I mean, as of the third one, the monster looked like he was about to drown himself.............

(Creative types chime in here)


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I havent heard any new news on this project in awhile. I'm looking forward to seeing this tho, imo if they don't pull a Godzilla remake on us and drastically change the appearance of the Creature I think they could make this work. After all, the Creature in Monster Squad looked terrific in color.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm updating the original thread and not the 'musical' one -

In any event here are some pics of the concepts for the Creature in the new flick:

http://www.fangoria.com/home/news/9...he-creature-from-the-black-lagoon-remake.html

Much like the new Wolf Man, sticks to the classic look of the character, with some minor updates and tweaks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the look of the updated/freshened Gill Man.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

interesting...I can't really put my finger on what's different, but it's got a much "cooler" look...I like it, and I really like that they're preserving the essence of the original


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Personally, I would have made him with longer, hooked claws, visible needle-like teeth, and protruding spines, all the while sticking to the original design. I thought Creech looked totally badass in *Monster Squad*.

On another note, I don't think I would like to see a frame by frame remake of the classic film, but instead would love them to veer it off in a more decidedly H. P. Lovecraft direction. Give it a creepier vibe than the original story.

The new design still looks very cool though.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm...never saw the movie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Variety is reporting that Universal is talking to Carl Rinsch to direct their Gill Man flick. Strike Entertainment's Marc Abraham and Eric Newman will produce, along with Gary Ross.

Additionally, Universal is said to be going "back to the drawing board" in terms of script and seeking out writers for a whole new story. So, it would appear that Gary Ross' script has been trashed........

We shall see!

http://www.variety.com/article/VR11...ed:+variety/headlines+(Variety+-+Latest+News)

Additionally, here's the IMDB link for the remake:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0485799/

This is another one that I really hope they get right.


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND (Jan 11, 2010)

I am curious as to what they might do to it, remakes are not always that much of an improvement over the original, which is a "classic", though the breating "thing" on the creture's back is interesting in that I'd love to see exactly what it is?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's some interesting info about the development of this redo willy and where it is now.

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15620


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

More on the status of the remake.

Here's what producer Marc Abraham told BD about the flick:

_"We've gone through a bunch of different incarnations of scripts, and none that me and my partner were satisfied with. Gary Ross is involved with us as a producer [along with] his wife, Allison [Thomas]. None of us have been satisfied. I think we have a really cool take on the movie now - [a] much hipper, [more] interesting version of it, and we're looking for a new writer who's after that. And, in fact, I just had breakfast and I was writing down my notes about it, about how I think it should go. I think we have a really cool take on it. Still set in South America, really a more 'not-a-guy-in-a-rubber-suit'&#8230;[it's a] much more psychological transformation, more literary transformation. I think a really interesting idea."_

Uhm what? Now this doesn't sound too groovy to me........

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/22004


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Transformation? Huh. Sounds totally different. Could be lame ("hipper" doesn't fill me with confidence) or it could be Cronenberg's _The Fly_.

Whatever. If it sucks it'll vanish. The original still holds up pretty well.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Isn't that what they said when they did Godzilla in the 90's?


----------

